# Coral need no light?



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Is there any types of coral which need no special light?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm not that i have heard of, as gotta think corals are in reef's and hit certain wavelength's of the sun, hence why we don't have any in the great lakes lol and that is cold here too...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

but like as i keep are mostly low lighting corals that are usually hardier, and don't require metal halide lightings..


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Sponges are not photosynthesis and some gorganias are not. some fans too. The problem with this is most are in cold water (DEEP).


----------

